# Female Surgeon



## olive2010 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi, 

Does anybody know if there is a female doctor that can perform laproscopic surgery to remove an endometriotic cyst in Oxford, or Swindon or near by areas?

Thanks


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Olive,

Sorry don't know anyone in that area. But I found my endo specialist by putting endometriosis specialist & the area into google. Also have you tried the endo thread on this board or the www.endometriosis-uk.org website. 
Hope someone can help.

Piriam

/links


----------



## olive2010 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

There is a good female Dr in Salisbury based at the fertility centre
hth


----------

